
Why big companies sometimes lose out to startups (2008) - nreece
http://www.newdelhitimes.org/archives/2008/08/why_big_compani.html
======
jamiequint
This is an OK article, I liked the bit about short term focus and would be
interested to see some data on that. However, as far as innovation goes,
Clayton Christiansen summarizes this problem much better in "The Innovators
Dilemma"

His studies showed that its not that big companies don't have the resources to
form teams to do spin-off projects, they do try. The problem is that they miss
ever identifying the opportunities that are very successful because they don't
initially serve the same customer base that the company currently has
(although they often grow into it).

